# Today's North East Meet pictures



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Pictures from the North East Meet today (5th September). It was a grand day out with some good grub and then some excellent ice cream :clap:

And before anyone mentions it, yes, I got lost on the way to the parlour :nervous: But I'll blame Dave and his dodgy indication 

The only down bit of the day was a broken (shattered by all accounts) front splitter on the Silver R33, the picture below is of it before the incident :bawling:

This is the first batch, more will be posted soon :thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

nice pics.. how did the splitter get smashed??


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Some more .....


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Last couple for tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That's sparks's car?


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

some great pictures. would have liked to have been there. where was the location?


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

konvert said:


> some great pictures. would have liked to have been there. where was the location?


The meet is held at the Pub behind the Angel of the North, the Angel View Inn. The "ice cream" is held at various parlours in the NE, today's was Vallum Farm Ice Cream Parlour. IMS posts up the meets on the forum.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

matty32 said:


> That's sparks's car?


Sure is, and just as good in the flesh as all the pics/posts :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not seen that car for ages

came from us many years ago before the rips work

Look like a good meet


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sparks' engine bay is.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mandyn (May 26, 2007)

Brilliant photos!!!!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great shots! :clap:

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Awesome pics always Ian... and you werent even packing the SLR :O


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

great pics as usual Ian, thanks.

More pics on so forum here


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

andrew186 said:


> nice pics.. how did the splitter get smashed??


fell off en-route and went under car...and across windshield of following car:runaway:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

cool pics there, looks like a good meet


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

endo said:


> Awesome pics always Ian... and you werent even packing the SLR :O


Sorry those stills are without an SLR?

I've just acquired a nikon D60 and was wondering if you could tell me how to set the camera up for such high detailed shots?


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

ITSt said:


> Last couple for tonight :thumbsup:



Boodiful:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Great pic's!!!!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Mel HKS said:


> Sorry those stills are without an SLR?
> 
> I've just acquired a nikon D60 and was wondering if you could tell me how to set the camera up for such high detailed shots?


err .... yes, no SLR  ..... I do have a Digital SLR, but not yesterday, I had my new fav toy :clap:

To cut a long story short when I was made redundant earlier this year I decided to treat myself to a new pocket camera, one for when an SLR is just too bulky. I searched around, read lots of reviews and then bought a Samsung WB650 ..... and what a cracking camera it is :thumbsup: 

It is actually better in terms of raw picture quality than my SLR, and, although it needs some fiddly finger work on the buttons, it can be a fully manual camera as well as aperture priority, shutter priority, or full auto. 

Oh, and the lens ..... equivalent 24mm to 360mm, and not many compacts can go as wide as 24mm. And that is optical range, there is a further digital zoom on top of that.

And on top of that it can do full HD video recording as well :clap:

I've used nothing else since June this year to be honest.

I do have one other trick ..... all the photos have been photoshop'd in some form or another, eg. to get rid of the car parking lines, to enhance the contrast, to artificially lessen the depth of field etc. etc.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

mandyn said:


> Brilliant photos!!!!


Thanks Mandy ..... and for those that don't know, Mandy is the cleaner :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:











Sorry Mandy, could not resist it


----------



## jester350gt (Sep 7, 2010)

ITSt said:


> Thanks Mandy ..... and for those that don't know, Mandy is the cleaner :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> 
> Sorry Mandy, could not resist it


:clap: :bowdown1: 

Great pics Ian...have you tried playing with Lightroom? For altering depth of field, contrast etc I find it can't be beaten and much better than photoshop

I'll post my photos once I've though of 14 more things to post about lol

seriously....it wont even let me have images in the quoted part?


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Kevin

i think it's to stop spammers who regularly join and post pics of their latest cd recording software!!!

just kep replying to us and you'll soon knock up 14 posts!

Ian - any more?

Here's one Kev took of my car, which I particularly like:


----------



## jester350gt (Sep 7, 2010)

IMS said:


> Kevin
> 
> i think it's to stop spammers who regularly join and post pics of their latest cd recording software!!!


Aye I've run enough boards in the past to understand it.

And I was pleased with that pic, and the straight on one, apart from you parking with that bloody lamppost casting a reflection over the car lol


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

what lampost?


----------



## jester350gt (Sep 7, 2010)

IMS said:


> what lampost?


The shot I took straight on of your car at the pub. There is some kinda pole behind casting a reflection over the windscreen and bonnet, I didnt notice until I was posting them, and its still a great photo, but it would have been perfect without it lol
Your car is more photogenic than Kelly Brooke...


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

*ITSt*
Do you do weddings mate!! - if you could make my missus look as nice as half these cars, I'd be well happy!!
lol jokin.... the wife is HOT:flame:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

jester350gt said:


> Your car is more photogenic than Kelly Brooke...


Steady, nothing is that good!:smokin:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

ITSt said:


> And before anyone mentions it, yes, I got lost on the way to the parlour :nervous: But I'll blame Dave and his dodgy indication


classic quote so much better out of context.....


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Satansbodyguard said:


> ITSt said:
> 
> 
> > And before anyone mentions it, yes, I got lost on the way to the parlour :nervous: But I'll blame Dave and his dodgy indication
> ...



Yes, those North East folks love their parlours


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Kev

you mean this one, with the lampost (obvious now I look!):


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

IMS said:


> Ian - any more?


How's about this one Iain .... 












It's actually a blast from the past, 12th November *2006*, and the Do-Luck when Dave owned it first time around, and he's parked up in almost the exact same space as he was last Sunday. The next one along is my R33, then Andy's R33. I can't recall who owned the Porsche but he did come out on the run with us up the A68.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

those were the days, ay. Up to carterbar - you carry on into no mans land and we turn back to civilisation:flame:

I know you're uber busy in retirement, but maybe we should setup a thread of previous Angel meeting pics. I still have the one you took of my old R33 after it's respray - the midnight purple just popped off the page:smokin:

we could also throw in that totally class pic you took of your car with the torch (in the GTROC calendar I believe).


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

IMS said:


> those were the days, ay. Up to carterbar - you carry on into no mans land and we turn back to civilisation:flame:


Oh the cheek of it .... just for that here's one of the chavy red and carbon thing that made an appearance, nicely done up with Showroom Shine I believe :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Then there is always this one Iain :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: 











A classic photographer's **** up


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ITSt said:


> Then there is always this one Iain :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

talk about ready for take off!!

and I didn't use showroom shine this time, but you know it works, despite what all the so called experts tell us:chuckle:

Here's another blast from the past (more of your great work, ian):


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

ITSt said:


> Oh the cheek of it .... just for that here's one of the chavy red and carbon thing that made an appearance, nicely done up with Showroom Shine I believe :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


damn, you even make my headlights look clean & clear...how do you do it??


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

IMS said:


> damn, you even make my headlights look clean & clear...how do you do it??


Showroom Shine


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

ITSt said:


> Oh the cheek of it .... just for that here's one of the chavy red and carbon thing that made an appearance, nicely done up with Showroom Shine I believe :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


was this with your little samsung thingy... what else was done as it looks superb !


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

looks a great meet


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

damn! A red r34


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

cleethorpes said:


> was this with your little samsung thingy... what else was done as it looks superb !


Yep, the little samsung thingy :thumbsup:

Here is the original photo, untouched by PaintShop Pro (I prefer it to Photoshop) apart from the front number plate ..... spot the differences


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't figure out how to remove the lampost...good job though !


----------



## jester350 (May 3, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> I can't figure out how to remove the lampost...good job though !


350gt.
org/
skylineowners_northeast/gtr/9.
jpg



and lamppost gone


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Ian - more chavvy carbon for the next time...:clap:


----------



## peter33gtr (Oct 9, 2007)

*chav !!*

hey, you going to get a boom box next ? ha ha looks good mind, you been along the a69 and glued some bits together ???????:thumbsup::bawling:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I have the side skirts & rear spats - just need to get them on the car:clap:

the blade is a new carbon composite...apparently they take old carbon, crush it down and re-mould it (I took some carbon shards, I'd fpound a few weeks ago and save myself a bundle on the cost:flame:


----------



## peter33gtr (Oct 9, 2007)

*blade*

 karen says my blade is BIGGER !!!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

yeah but mine has a bigger lip...your' is flat:nervous:


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:



still need to get a chavvy carbon dash like me complete with a tacky nismo killswitch lighter


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

ITSt said:


> Then there is always this one Iain :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FPMSL best pic of all:chuckle:

Just seen all the pic's Ian, stunning mate. Your going to have to tell me your secret one day.


----------

